# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  List of slows,roots,dispellable CC, interruptible spells?

## aeo

Just trying to save myself a ton of time does anyone have a list of Legion updated spells for the following categories?

Slows
Roots
Dispellable CC
Inturrupts

Thanks, 
Ace

----------


## NessK

Just in case anyone else finds this useful

{ "Blessing of Freedom", "player.state.fear" },
{ "Blessing of Freedom", "player.state.stun" },
{ "Blessing of Freedom", "player.state.root" },
{ "Blessing of Freedom", "player.state.horror" },

----------

